# Crusty around the eyes - help!



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Zoey has some crusty eyes or goopy might be better. How do I wipe them clean? I've used a warm rag but it's very hard and don't think I did a great job.

First pup, 10 weeks old, got her last Sat...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

m&m mom said:


> Zoey has some crusty eyes or goopy might be better. How do I wipe them clean? I've used a warm rag but it' sore try hard and don't think I did a great job.
> 
> First pup, 10 weeks old, got her last Sat...


I just use a cotton ball soaked with warm water to soften them and then a fine toothed or flea comb to remove them. I do it each morning along with brushing his teeth. Tyler is 17+ and this has been his routine since puppyhood.

Enjoy your new pup. They are a lot of work, but you'll also have lots of fun when you're not tearing your hair out.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Hold the cotton balls on there? For how long?? Combing by her eye? Oh boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I also use cotton balls and a flea comb. Wet the cotton ball and gently wipe the eye goop down away from the eye. Then you can comb it off.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I do what Molly's mom does. Soften it, wipe it away and then comb it out. That way you keep the comb away from her eyes. I know it won't be easy with a wiggly little puppy, but eventually she will get used to it.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will try the next time she is a bit calm... like when she's 12 ;-) I'll try in a few minutes. Thanks again!


----------



## Amala (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, it has been along time since I have checked in. I need some help from you special Havanese owners. This last year, I came close to death and it has left me very weak & unable to go out alone. Zamala, my Havanese & best friend went with me to Mayo Clinic in MN. For three weeks, stayed on my lap while they drew blood. She has been allowed to be my service dog, by the head of Neurology at John Hopkins. 
Sorry, I am still not well so I am rambling. I was doing Zama's grooming but can't anymore. I tried one groomer who came to my home but he was very rough. I live just outside Washington, DC in Bethesda, MD. I was praying someone knew of a groomer I could have come to house. Also anyone, who might come over on a weekend with another Havanese so Zama might have a play mate. Thank you all for your kindness. My husband is still working plus taking me to soo many Drs, he really is fried. So I am sending an SOS. amala & Zama la


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> I do what Molly's mom does. Soften it, wipe it away and then comb it out. That way you keep the comb away from her eyes. I know it won't be easy with a wiggly little puppy, but eventually she will get used to it.


When Lucky was a baby and first saw the vet, he had so much crusting around his eyes (it gathers in the corner near his nose) and I was worried. The vet just pulled the hard bits off his fur and suggested I do that as often as I see it. Well it's there every day, and I just pull it off. Just a suggestion rather than softening the hard stuff which is easy to pull off.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amala said:


> Hello everyone, it has been along time since I have checked in. I need some help from you special Havanese owners. This last year, I came close to death and it has left me very weak & unable to go out alone. Zamala, my Havanese & best friend went with me to Mayo Clinic in MN. For three weeks, stayed on my lap while they drew blood. She has been allowed to be my service dog, by the head of Neurology at John Hopkins.
> Sorry, I am still not well so I am rambling. I was doing Zama's grooming but can't anymore. I tried one groomer who came to my home but he was very rough. I live just outside Washington, DC in Bethesda, MD. I was praying someone knew of a groomer I could have come to house. Also anyone, who might come over on a weekend with another Havanese so Zama might have a play mate. Thank you all for your kindness. My husband is still working plus taking me to soo many Drs, he really is fried. So I am sending an SOS. amala & Zama la


I dont live in your area at all but want to make sure your post gets bumped. I know there are some people here from Northern Virginia. Maybe you could contact the Havanese Club in that area? I am sorry to hear of your illness and hope you get better soon.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> When Lucky was a baby and first saw the vet, he had so much crusting around his eyes (it gathers in the corner near his nose) and I was worried. The vet just pulled the hard bits off his fur and suggested I do that as often as I see it. Well it's there every day, and I just pull it off. Just a suggestion rather than softening the hard stuff which is easy to pull off.


I have done that, but when it's really stuck, it hurts him that's why I started softening it. Remember, I have an old guy here!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Amala said:


> Hello everyone, it has been along time since I have checked in. I need some help from you special Havanese owners. This last year, I came close to death and it has left me very weak & unable to go out alone. Zamala, my Havanese & best friend went with me to Mayo Clinic in MN. For three weeks, stayed on my lap while they drew blood. She has been allowed to be my service dog, by the head of Neurology at John Hopkins.
> Sorry, I am still not well so I am rambling. I was doing Zama's grooming but can't anymore. I tried one groomer who came to my home but he was very rough. I live just outside Washington, DC in Bethesda, MD. I was praying someone knew of a groomer I could have come to house. Also anyone, who might come over on a weekend with another Havanese so Zama might have a play mate. Thank you all for your kindness. My husband is still working plus taking me to soo many Drs, he really is fried. So I am sending an SOS. amala & Zama la


I am so sorry to hear what you are going through. I wish I lived closer. I hope and pray you get better soon. xoxo


----------

